# 7 tournaments and 110,000 + dollars up for grabs



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

www.ombtt.com Our web site is up and running. We have a few bugs to still work out but get online and check us out. We have already picked up some major sponsors so we will be paying back more than 100%.This is the projected payout based on a full feid of 75 boats.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

They may have got most the bugs out, but there is still a few really big bugs left.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

working good on this end...??? 

100% payout... that's just crazy!!!!  

Simply awesome fellas- get 'em!!!!

Nip


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This series looks awesome


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I think Mike and I will end up fishing this next year. We should be able to commit in Janurary!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweetness!!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We want to thank all of our sponsors who belive enough in us to get involved
in a new circuit its very first year. We are in the process of getting approved for manufacturers bonus programs such as Ranger Cup, Quest (for bass cat) and Skeeters program. Once again I want to thank Knox Marine, Schwarzel Marine, Maui Jim sunglasses, Kreiger Ford, Venom Lures,NBAA (Steve Kirby), New Age Baits, W.K. outbord motor Jacks and Moors Resort. Without these awsome sponsors I would never be able to pull this off. For all of you tournament fisherman out there I promise you if you fish our circuit you will be very impressed with how it is run. I stake my reputation on it. I have always been critical on circuits that I have fished in the past and I will do everything in my power to run a first class tournament circuit that everyone will be proud to fish. Next year this circuit may have some changes such as classic or no classic. We have had many anglers voice their opinion on how hard it is to get time off from work. Well in this circuit you will vote for that next year. Yes thats right the anglers will vote on the direction of this circuit. We will also put at least 2 tournaments up for a vote on where we should go. How many other tournament circuits will let you the angler have a say in where you go? Dont be left out if you do not fish this year and we have a full feild you will be on a waiting list for next year. Any questions? Call me I would be more than happy to answer any questions 740-369-1791 Jami Norman 

www.ombtt.com


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Matt
Email me at [email protected]. I need to ask you something about this circuit.
Rick


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Already 25 boats signed up! This is going to be an awesome circuit. Anyone who is interested should check out the website ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are now up to 30 boats pre registered and some real good fisherman. Dont be left out where else can you fish for this kind of money in these areas.
We are going to have a first class weigh inn with water weigh inns used in Bassmaster and Flw. Come fish our circuit I gaurentee you will not be sorry. I have put so many hours in this and it has been in the planning for over a year and a half. We have not rushed it in any way. I have also been fortunate to have such good sponsors come abord and believe in us. Dont miss out on the biggest payback team trail in this area. Anyone has any questions feel free to call me at 614-496-5212. Jami Norman


----------

